# Ebay Downpipe review



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

I just wanted to share my experence.
So here is my short-term review of the Ebay downpipe branded "M2 Performance"
After researching downpipes for my GTI I chose an Ebay pipe because of the huge cost savings with the intention of upgrading to a APR pipe in a few years once I have saved up the money.
*Here is the Ebay downpipe branded "M2 Performance":
Cost me $240.55 cdn. to my door, (shipping included, no tax for me in Ontario it was from the US.)*








I had my M2 (Ebay) downpipe installed without a hitch last weekend. They did mention they had to heat up and bend one of the exhaust hangers a little because it was not exactly in line with the hanger receptacle on the car. It added roughly 30min to the installation I was told. No big deal.
I have been beating the living **** out of the car all week with NO problems, no cracks, no broken wields, no problems with the supplied gasket or flexpipe. I have jacked up up the car to inspect it 3 times over the week. No signs of wear or colour changes due to heat or anything. 
For me to get the APR pipe locally it would have run me $839.00 cdn.
http://h2sport.com/products.ph...mance
I did not care about meeting emissions so the fact the M2 had no cat did not bother me.
Please do not take this as a comparison, its is not. The APR downpipe from what I have seen and read is the best. I Intend to get one in a few years when I do a full Turbo-back exhaust system. This is just a review and a reccomendation for anyone looking to buy a cheap pipe now while they save up for a good brand-name pipe. If you cant afford the real deal brandname pipes this is a good alternative. I will report back here after a month of having the downpipe on the car and let you know if anything has come up or if its still alright.
Hope this helps anyone looking for a cheap-o downpipe.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Did you check to see if the flex pipe section is lined or not?


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_Did you check to see if the flex pipe section is lined or not?

I'm unsure what that means but are you referring to the inside?
Like that corrugated steel things inside? That look like this:

_Pic for reference:_


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Bingo! That is one thing to be wary of on Ebay downpipes, and it looks like you got a good one.


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

That pic was not my DP but mine absolutly had that inside it. So yeah, it was a good find!


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Ebay Downpipe review (INYNN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INYNN* »_
Please do not take this as a comparison, its is not. The APR downpipe from what I have seen and read is the best. I Intend to get one in a few years when I do a full Turbo-back exhaust system. 


Give their OEM supplier a call! the last person to order found a 28% savings over the retailer








http://www.bbexhaust.com/car/jetta/
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90758


_Modified by Noside at 4:42 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Any chance you could post up the name of the ebay seller, there are a few on there selling simmilar down pipes, it be nice to be able to narrow it down.


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Any chance you could post up the name of the ebay seller, there are a few on there selling simmilar down pipes, it be nice to be able to narrow it down.

*Auto Grimmig*
Positive Feedback: 99.1%
Feedback score: 26409
Store: http://stores.shop.ebay.ca/Aut...mrsZ1


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Ebay Downpipe review (Noside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noside* »_
Give their OEM supplier a call! the last person to order found a 28% savings over the retailer








http://www.bbexhaust.com/car/jetta/
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90758

_Modified by Noside at 4:42 AM 6-19-2009_

I can see how that would happen. This seller seems to be on the level pretty much. They sell downpipes branded M2.
Here is M2's site: http://www.m2performance.net/p...=6001
M2 wants $165.00 USD for the pipe, I got mine from Autogrimmig for $200.00 CDN. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Autogrimmig wants $200 USD from US Ebay. I put in an offer and they countered with $196, a whopping $4 off. :\


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, I forgot to mention that. I did that until I got them to $180 USD. 
180.00 USD = 200.00 CAD Roughly.
I first sent the offer of $150 they sent $195, I sent $170, they sent $190, I sent $175, they sent $185, I sent $180 They accepted.
All over the course of 2 hours. They were fast.


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone want a soundclip of it on my car?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *INYNN* »_Anyone want a soundclip of it on my car?

Sure!


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (INYNN)*

lol they still got the best of you, if you go to their ebay store they have a buy it now fo 169.99 + shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Audi-06-07-...%3A30


----------



## gray1g (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

It's a funny find b/c the local powdercoater in my area also is a vendor for M2. For the price, why wouldn't you try it? I'm going to pick one up this week and have a run or two on the dyno so I can post it up hopefully by this Friday!!! 
I also want to check with some of you to make sure this will work on a B6(2006) Passat?


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_lol they still got the best of you, if you go to their ebay store they have a buy it now fo 169.99 + shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Audi-06-07-...%3A30


Look at the shipping smart guy. All of their auctions come out to 199.99.


_Modified by milan616 at 12:46 PM 7-1-2009_


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

It has been on the car for 2 months now and it sounds bitchin and works like the day I installed it.


----------



## CanadianJetta2.0T (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (INYNN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INYNN* »_It has been on the car for 2 months now and it sounds bitchin and works like the day I installed it.

How the smell ? Is it annoying ou noticeable ?
Thanks


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (CanadianJetta2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CanadianJetta2.0T* »_
How the smell ? Is it annoying ou noticeable ?
Thanks

ive been around a few catless cars and the only time you ever smell anything is when sitting at idle for a while with the windows down(long light, drive through etc). nothing over the top or annoying IMHO. 
I mean it is coming out the tailpipe so far chance of smelling anything while cruising


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_
ive been around a few catless cars and the only time you ever smell anything is when sitting at idle for a while with the windows down(long light, drive through etc). nothing over the top or annoying IMHO. 
I mean it is coming out the tailpipe so far chance of smelling anything while cruising









100% accurate statement. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4Jet (May 17, 2008)

*Re: Ebay Downpipe review (INYNN)*

Sorry to bring up such an old thread, But I am wanting to get a downpipe and I looked up this seller and they are alot cheaper than when you bought it. How is the downpipe holding up (if you still have the car) I can get one for about 140 shipped. Thanks


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Ebay Downpipe review (MK4Jet)*

sweet bro! i was lookin at this pipe too..any sound clips?







what is the tone like? ricey?


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

M2 wants $190 with shipping which is a great price. just hope it does not soud bad


----------



## MK4Jet (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (Tvp125)*

I got this DP installed this saturday along with my Stage 2 APR. I have no cats or resonator and it sounds pretty ricey. so I am hoping when I install a resonator or high flow cat it will sound alot better. I will be getting that done today after work. I will keep you guys posted


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (MK4Jet)*

thats what i figured...rice is cheap..thus the product!


----------



## MK4Jet (May 17, 2008)

*Re: (MK4Jet)*

well adding a resonator definitely made it sound alot better..so I say as long as you dont delete both your cats and resonator you will be fine with this DP..


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (Tvp125)*

Does the M2 kit come with new gaskets or bolts ? What's going on with the flexpipe on the inside ?


----------



## AznVSensation (Aug 9, 2009)

mine just came in the mail today. looking at the pipe and the welds it is a pretty good price for 165. it does come with a new gaskets. but you use your original bolts. i plan to put it on my car today when i get it back. lets see how it works out


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey guys, the DP is still holding up great! I have no complaints, and the car is always winter driven and it still looks nice and shiny if you wipe the dust off it (minus the slight distortion in colour from the heat.)

The sound is not ricey if you keep the stock muffler and resonator in place. It was VERY worth the $200ish paid way back when.


----------



## INYNN (Apr 14, 2008)

INYNN said:


> Hey guys, the DP is still holding up great! I have no complaints, and the car is always winter driven and it still looks nice and shiny if you wipe the dust off it (minus the slight distortion in colour from the heat.)
> 
> The sound is not ricey if you keep the stock muffler and resonator in place. It was VERY worth the $200ish paid way back when.


FYI roughly 50,000 KM's on the DP.


----------



## Tvp125 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been running this DP for about 20K miles and the only issue i have is the Weld for the hanger in the front broke off the downpipe. It does not bounce around or anything but other then that its been great.


----------



## rob22289 (Mar 11, 2007)

Sound clips? Check engine light?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

the DP with stock exhaust sounds only slightly more aggressive really. google it or go on youtube.com

there are tons of clips out there for all kinds of different exhausts.

also, the catback is what gives the system its sound. :thumbup:


----------

